# Can dogs get depression?



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

I am assuming there is such a thing? (in this case it is short term)

Last night Alfie (13 months) went to stay the night at a home boarding place - this is in prep for when we go on holiday for 3 weeks in July/August. He really really loved it - enjoyed running around with the other 3 dogs, was well behaved.

Since coming home at 1130am he has hardly left his bed. he has wondered bout but really has no interest at all. Cuddles aren't working, he hasn't eaten, he's barely move.

He looks so lonely!

Do we need another another dog??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

he may just be exhausted from playing with the other dogs....he was probably having a great time, and exhausted himself...I am sure tomorrow he will be more himself.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree with Amanda, although dogs can get depression it is far more likely your dog is just very tired from his day with the other dogs. 
I dog sit and always warn new clients that their dog may well very very quiet after coming to me as they play ALOT.  Most owners are quite happy that they get a peaceful evening!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We take Vincent to day care every Wednesday and as a result Wednesday night has become date night! Normally when we leave him on his own he gets upset with us (does the begging please don't gooooooo eyes) but on Wednesdays he looks up and then just flops back asleep!


----------

